
Fossils Of The 21st Century - rbanffy
https://earther.gizmodo.com/the-fossils-of-the-21st-century-1830693850
======
sametmax
Remember that wood used to be something that would not decompose to the point
we got coal.

But then some bacteria mutated to use it as fuel, and thrived.

It will happen for our things as well. Now if it happens too late, we are
screwed. But if it happens too early as well, since rotting plastic would be a
huge issue.

------
ggm
The coal-ash smear across the Atlantic. One hundred years of shipping.

Fordite? Trinitite?

------
8bitsrule
One claim I've seen is that after 10,000 years, the Hoover dam will barely be
recognizeable, and all the rest will be gone ... reduced to elements again.

Except for the rock piles.

100 million years, not so likely.

